# Bubble Boy costume. I NEED HELP !



## Red Planet (Apr 15, 2019)

Heys guys! I want to build a Bubble Boy costume, but not sure how. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I read a post by a member named 
" punk rock girl," but can't seem to find the post again. Thanks.


----------

